# 2 PB12-nsd or PB12 plus



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Would you recommend 2 PB12-NSDs or one PB12-plus?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

My room is 11'x22'x8' btw


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I debated a similar issue...decided to go with two PB12-NSD....two subs gives a more even response through the room....BUT...with the new release of the PB2000 (the new replacement of the PB12-NSD) I would go with two PB2000.....


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

l300lover said:


> Thanks


Feel free to email the guys at SVS for their opinion. I did before my purchase. They will get back to you within a day or so and give solid advice. In fact if your looking to get something which they feel won't work best or will be too over powering for your setup they will actually recommend something on a smaller scale and less expensive. A good trait hard to find today....a strong interest in satisfaction rather than trying to make every last dollar off you.


----------

